# Live Edge Myrtlewood Table



## modela (Jan 3, 2016)

After sitting a while in my shop I decided to make a piece of myrtlewood into a table.  It turned out that the challenge was to make the base consistent with the finished piece of wood.  My wife suggested I just buy some of those cheap pre-made legs, you know, the ones you match up with a cheap wood door for a quick and dirty desk.

A bit insulted, I set out to do something a bit more challenging, something sturdy and conceptually different.  So, I set out to fab some steel legs.  Using 3/8" thick material turned out to require some bending with a quick jig.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Next, I added some scrounged metal pieces to form the attaching plates.


Then, to make things interesting, I added a couple of 3/16" metal disks through slots I milled into the legs and attached the legs to the myrtlewood that I had cut, sanded, and finished with three coats of catalyzed urethane clear.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   The finished table features the live edges of the myrtlewood and the beautiful grain.  Not much I could add here.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi
Very nice


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 3, 2016)

Now that is a good looking table. It really needed more than a cheap set of legs.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

I d love to have some wood like that on my shotgun. that table is beautiful ,the legs you made make it stand out . Good job nice finish on the wood too.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2016)

*Drool* (pass me my bib so I don't get any on the table...)
That is gorgeous.

Where did the slab come from?


----------

